# Word of the Day: abysmal



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

Without refrigeration, my dairy products are looking quite abysmal.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

Word of the day -  *adaptability:  the quality of being able to adjust to new conditions.  (Please quote and reply by using it in your own sentence!)*


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 29, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Word of the day -  *adaptability:  the quality of being able to adjust to new conditions.  (Please quote the original post with the word of the day and reply by using some form of the word in your own sentence!)*


My dietary *adaptability* skills are being challenged by the demise of my refrigerator!


----------



## chic (May 30, 2020)

Adaptability is not my strongest gift. 

Who adds the new words Em? Do you do them all?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 30, 2020)

chic said:


> Adaptability is not my strongest gift.
> 
> Who adds the new words Em? Do you do them all?


No - anyone can add a word!!!  I have no idea how/if this will actually work.  I wrote out several formats and gave up.  But, you got it... so maybe!  Please, add a word!


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

The more it is needed, the more *adaptability* is put to the test.


How often would the word change, Em? 

Are they alphabetical?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 30, 2020)

Kaila said:


> The more it is needed, the more *adaptability* is put to the test.
> 
> 
> How often would the word change, Em?
> ...


I thought of it going alphabetical.  Also thought that we could have more than one word of the day submitted by different folks.  Really - I didn't have a clear plan, though I drew up many... So, open to suggestions!


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2020)

Possibly just choose any of those possible plans...
And we'll try it, and see how it goes....and change it later, if it seems helpful...?


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Sounds like 'adaptability' is working already


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

Part-time workers have less time to adjust to the job, so *adaptability* and quick learning skills are big pluses, for example.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

Adaptability would be an asset, for far more than one single day.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2020)

I spoke to Matrix today - something that I should have done before trying to start this thread... Got great responses from Matrix, but didn't get a chance to go through and finalize a plan.  The Word of the Day will be a 'go,'  I just don't know on what day!   (I'm a space junky and spent way too much time watching the launch and docking) ...  Stay tuned!  I really enjoy this thread - I just need to finalize how to make it work well!


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

That is fine, and there's certainly no reason for you to feel rushed regarding it, 
 and thanks for filling us in, @Em in Ohio 

Though, I see no reason not to continue our obviously generous amounts of adaptability, in the meantime, do you?


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2020)

I just private messaged Matrix and think we have a plan... I'll let everyone know tomorrow, as there is probably a time difference and I'm waiting for a reply.  By the way, it seems that I will be the only one posting the words and they will be on separate threads, but I want others to send me their own word suggestions via private messaging.  That way, I get to be challenged too!


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

That sounds good, @Em in Ohio 
Thanks for working out an additional new word game, for all of us "wordies!"  

Btw, there probably _is_ a time difference, but I have heard it rumored that Matrix never sleeps and is always here.


----------



## Kaila (May 31, 2020)

( But _you_ might need to! )


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 31, 2020)

Kaila said:


> ( But _you_ might need to! )


Well, I tend to be an early riser and am surprised when Matrix responds within minutes!  That's why I think there is a definite time difference in play...  Regular people don't wake up at 3:30 AM!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Well, I tend to be an early riser and am surprised when Matrix responds within minutes!  That's why I think there is a definite time difference in play...  Regular people don't wake up at 3:30 AM!


@Em in Ohio I am a chronic insomniac and have been my whole life
I can sleep in front of the TV and I sleep in bed in about 2 hour instalments but always broken sleep
I often login on my laptop when it seems likes the rest of the world is asleep 
I will look forward to a new word game


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

@Em in Ohio    ...  there used to be a 'Word for  the Day'   in the English Language section of the board (not in Games)
Haven't seen it used in a long time though.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/word-for-today-glebe.15859/

Everyday a new word was started in a new thread.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> @Em in Ohio    ...  there used to be a 'Word for  the Day'   in the English Language section of the board (not in Games)
> Haven't seen it used in a long time though.
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/word-for-today-glebe.15859/
> ...


Thanks for the link, Bonnie.  It is an example of what I want to avoid. Rather than folks using the word 'gleve,' they just added comments. While relevant and informative regarding the word, it isn't what I envisioned.

The 'look' that I am going for is more like this:
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/last-word-word-pairs.41903/

So, I like the idea of the thread that you shared as far as using a word, but I'd like people to only respond with sentences using different forms of the words - neat and clean, like the link for 'last-word-word pairs.'


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2020)

Did you mean different forms of the word, @Em in Ohio 
in what you just wrote here,
such as tense, etc, 
OR, did you mean differing usages of the word, with various settings and/or, variations on nuances of meanings,  as well as the word used as different parts of speech?

You don't need to reply specifically to this post.  I am able to wait, and see what the new game looks like.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 3, 2020)

looking forward to this @Em in Ohio


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Did you mean different forms of the word, @Em in Ohio
> in what you just wrote here,
> such as tense, etc,
> OR, did you mean differing usages of the word, with various settings and/or, variations on nuances of meanings,  as well as the word used as different parts of speech?
> ...


OR, did you mean *differing usages of the word, with various settings and/or, variations on nuances of meanings, as well as the word used as different parts of speech?     This is what I hope to see!*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> OR, did you mean *differing usages of the word, with various settings and/or, variations on nuances of meanings, as well as the word used as different parts of speech?     This is what I hope to see!*


By the way, I slightly paraphrased and posted this description to the sticky - You did a much better job of describing what I hoped to see!


----------

